# Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?



## Lan_Party (14. März 2011)

*Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Hey ich suche einen kostenlosen MMORPG habe schon einiges gezockt aber vieles war einfach nicht mein Ding. RoM-->Nein Flyff-->Nein Metin 2-->Nein ich weisß auch nicht aber es gibt einfach keine guten kostenlosen Games mehr. Am besten sollte es eine super Grafik haben wie z.B. in WoW,RoM, oder wie in Flyff dazu sollten die Zaubereffekte umwerfend sein nicht so spruch kurzes lichtchen und fertig ist die sache  ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da iwi helfen. WoW P-Server gehen mir auf denn senkel und nach einiger Zeit ging auch WoW mir auf denn sack.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Und hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/67882-suche-kostenloses-mmorpg.html findest du auch keine Antwort??
Weil - so ein Thread existiert ja eigentlich und ist mächtig aktuell


----------



## Lan_Party (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Da habe ich selbst schon geantwortet aber ich suche ja etwas anderes naja von der Grafik her


----------



## Memphys (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Schonmal Nostale oder Dragonica angeschaut? sind ganz interessant, auch Grafikmäßig und was die Skills angeht, ausserdem besitzt Nostale ein Klassensystem das dem von Rift ähnelt.

Ansonsten auf Tera warten?


----------



## Lyr1x (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

habe früher mal "Archlord" gespielt  vllt ist das ja was für dich.


----------



## GxGamer (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Vielleicht wäre Allods Online ja was für dich.
Offizielle deutsche Allods Online Webseite - Das kostenlose Fantasy MMO / MMORPG Spiel von gPotato.eu

Habe mir das gestern runtergeladen und es erinnert stark an World of Warcraft was Hotkeys und Interface betrifft.
Grafik finde ich ganz gut für ein kostenloses Game, Texte und Interface sind auf deutsch.
Gibt sogar etwas englische Sprachausgabe und sowas wie eine Art Fantasiesprache 

Quests sind typische "Töte dies und sammle jenes", wie immer halt.
Steuerung ist schön präzise, Lags oder Ruckler habe ich gar nicht.
Gibt 2 Fraktionen und diverse Rassen und Klassen.
Also ich finds bisher durchaus interessant.


----------



## Predi (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Wenn du auf ein bisschen mehr Action stehst ist vielleicht Vindictus was für dich. Ist das erste MMO mit Source Egine.
Ansonsten probiers mal mit Aion oder GuildWars. 

lg Predi


----------



## fuSi0n (16. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Lord of the rings online ist in gewissem Umfang Free to play. Und spieliersch und optisch eines der poliertesten MMOs. 
Leider bei der breiten Masse nicht so angekommen. Ist halt wie die Zeit (Lotro, tcos) und die Bild (WoW).


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Ich würde dir auch Herr der Ringe Online und Guild Wars empfehlen. In Guild Wars wirst du ordentlich beschäftigt sein. Du brauchst aber eine gute Gruppe. Denn alleine reisst du da nix. 

Hier ist mal eine kleine Liste mit kostenlosen Spielen.

Kostenlose MMORPGs (Deutsch) - eine Liste | PC | spealz.de


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

Dragonica,Nostale und Archlord kenne ich auch schon. Guild Wars kostet schon was falsch  hdro kostet doch auch was oder nicht o_O zum Rest muss ich mal schauen.

So HdR dl ich gerade mal schauen wie es ist.  Auf gpotato habe ich kein Bock mehr Flyff war ein echt super spiel aber es wurde immer schlechter Rappelz ging mir auch schon tierisch auf denn Geist.  Ist Allods denn wirklich gut? Also nicht so extrem Shop abhängig?

Frage:
Haben die Spieler die für HdR etwas zahlen mussten eine entschädigung bekommen?


----------



## KaitoKid (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Warum guckst du nicht bei ARGO Online? Vielleicht kommst du noch in die Beta^^
Ich hab entschieden mir GW zu holen, wenn ich wieder flüssig bin...


----------



## Predi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*



> Frage:
> Haben die Spieler die für HdR etwas zahlen mussten eine entschädigung bekommen?



Nein, wieso denn auch ?  Schau dir mal an wie das Free2play bei Lotro funktioniert^^
Das spielen an sich mag f2p sein aber vieles andere ist es eben nicht. Zum Beispiel können f2p Spieler nur in den Anfangsgebieten, Aufgaben annehmen, sie können nur eine gewisse Summe von Gold haben und haben desweiteren auch nur 2 Rucksäcke zur Verfügung. Alles andere funktioniert mit Punkten oder halt mit einem ganz normalen Abo, sprich du zahlst monatl. für das spielen. Mit Punkten kannst du dir Länder mit den dazugehörigen Aufgaben freischalten lassen, oder dir halt Sachen für deinen Character kaufen. Wenn du monatl. für das Spielen zahlst, dann hast du überhaupt keine Einschränkungen, d.h. du kannst alle Aufgaben in der kompletten Spielwelt annehmen, hast wesentlich mehr Rucksäcke, kannst ins PvP usw.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Also ARGO ist nichts für mich. 

Das ist ja ätzend wiso habe ich es mir überhaupt gedownloaded. -.-"

Naja jetzt kommt dann halt Allods auf denn PC.  Hoffe das wird besser.

NUR NOCH 1 BEITRAG DANN 1000! YEAHH!


----------



## fuddles (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Mir fällt noch Silkroad Online ein.
JOYMAX.COM - Global Hub of Fun. :: SilkroadOnline

Ein etwas erwachseneres Flyff


----------



## Lan_Party (21. März 2011)

Silkroad ist eig. englisch ich suche ein deutsches spiel also eine das auf deutsch ist dazu kommt das ich von einem erfahrenen Silkroad Spieler gehört habe das es nur schwer ist in einen Server zu kommen da diese andauernd voll sind.


----------



## Geko (22. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Ich hab mir vor 3 Tagen Herr der Ringe runtergeladen und finde es bisher recht gut.
Hab da jetzt erst ein paar Stunden gespielt und kann dazu noch nicht soviel sagen, da ich doch noch von dem Angebot von Aufgaben und Möglichkeiten etwas überfordert bin


----------



## Lan_Party (22. März 2011)

Geht mit genauso aber das man wieder so viel Geld reinhauen muss. Nee nicht mit mir naja gucken vllt. kaufe ich mir doch gw.


----------



## Geko (22. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Naja, ich werde auf jeden Fall nichts für das Spiel zahlen wollen. Wenn ich etwas nicht so bekommen kann dann ist es halt so. Ansonsten kann ich mir immer noch Guild Wars installieren. Das liegt hier noch neben mir rum


----------



## Lan_Party (22. März 2011)

Ist gw denn wirklich s.gut wie alle sagen? Die Grafik ist auf jedenfall super.


----------



## Geko (23. März 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

GW macht schon eine Menge Spass. Aber eben nur wenn du eine gute Gruppe hast, denn alleine kannst du so gut wie gar nichts reißen. Aber das ist ja bei den meisten Rollenspielen der Fall 

Das Gute ist auch, dass es nur einmal kostet und dann keine monatlichen Gebühren mehr hat.

Edit: Da ist auch gerade ein Thread zu Guild Wars offen. Schau dir mal die Beiträge an. Da wirst dann noch ein paar Eindrücke zum Spiel bekommen


----------



## KaitoKid (8. April 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Also ich bin jetzt in der Open Beta, und es ist genau das, was ich wollte 
GW werde ich mir zwar auch mal holen, aber das Setting von ARGO ist einfach viel genialer!


----------



## jackschubi (10. April 2011)

Ich bin selber ein GW-Veteran und kann es sehr empfehlen. 

Mit seinen 10 Klassen, von denen du immer 2 gleichzeitig benutzen kannst und seinen ca. 1000 Skills gibt es sehr viele Kombinationmoglichkeiten.
Abgesehen von von den ca. 35€ Anschaffungsgebühren (für alle 4 Kampagnen) ist es komplett kostenlos. Jede Kampagne hat auch ne eigene Story,  die man auch alleine durchspielen kann. 

Es gibt eine große deutsche Community (guildwiki.de; wartower.de) und es folgt ein zweiter Teil für den man sich schon im erstem Teil Belohnungen verdienen kann. 

Du kannst GW1 auch kostenlos probespielen, dann aber nur für eine Woche.

Ich hoffe ich hab dir weitergeholfen


----------



## Nana (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Wie wärs mit Shaiya? Es ähnelt zwar nicht unbedingt WOW oder Flyff, aber die Grafk ansich ist ganz gut und man hat viele Missionen. Zudem würde es dich auch kein Geld kosten. Ansonsten gäbe es noch League of Legends, würde vielleicht sogar mehr deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen? Kannst ja mal googeln.


----------



## Berat23 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Ich bin für Guild wars das spiel macht richtig spass, und wird mir auch nicht schnell langeweilig. Probier doch einfach mehrere aus indem du auf google "top free mmos" eintippst oder so kosten tuts dir ja nichts


----------



## Viper350Z (7. Juli 2011)

Oder wie wäre es mit SUN?! Google mal danach... Soul of the Ultimate Nation. Age of Conan ist nun auch f2p. Hab es damals gespielt. Und nu Rift.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose MMORPG´s!?*

Bald kommt Vindictus nach Europa, darauf freue ich mich schon  

Allods Online macht auch ganz gut spaß. 

Besonders geil ist Hellgate Online   Für leute die Hellgate London mochten, ist es ein muss


----------

